# FP nib



## fernhills (Nov 26, 2009)

Was just wondering about the 750 solid gold nib that CSUSA sells with their limited editions.
Are they the real M`coy? Doesn`t seem like it, for $10-15 more then with the regular kit. Any one have any insight about these kits. I am thinking about buying a few, since i am all out of the standard kits.  Carl


----------



## mrcook4570 (Nov 26, 2009)

They were originally priced around $150.  Now they are priced to move.


----------



## fernhills (Nov 26, 2009)

Just looked they are out of stock in the gold. They have the black ti in the statesmans. Oh well.


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 26, 2009)

fernhills said:


> Was just wondering about the 750 solid gold nib that CSUSA sells with their limited editions.
> Are they the real M`coy? Doesn`t seem like it, for $10-15 more then with the regular kit. Any one have any insight about these kits. I am thinking about buying a few, since i am all out of the standard kits. Carl


 
If they are stamped with 750 or 18k they are solid gold but having never seen one, my concern is that they would still have the cheesy Dayacom logo on them which would be a turn off to many folks.

How are you arriving at the $10 - 15 price difference? As an example, the statesman blk titanium fountain kit is $32.50 while the limited edition is $75 or $42.50 more expensive, more than twice as much as the regular statesman. So the nib is costing you $42.50.

Plus, you get further quantity discounts up to another 25% with the statesman while the limited editions don't according to their website.

But, if a broad 18k gold nib is what you are after, $42.50 isn't a bad price.... if it isn't stamped Dayacom!


----------



## fernhills (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi, i was thinking on the idea of taking the solid gold nib and putting it on Emperor or the Imperial. In other words buy the Statesman`s Ltd. edition for 74.00 and buy the Imperial/Emperor standard for 55/63 and swap out the nibs. Then can the thought of a Ltd. edition and just sell the statesman at normal price and add 100 or more to the cost of an Emperor/Imperial of which i feel would sell quicker and for higher prices. I have sold recently both an Emperor and a Imperial for 160 and 190 and a couple of majestics for 140 to 199. I will see if it has dayacom printing on nib. Thanks for your input.  Carl


----------



## JerrySambrook (Nov 26, 2009)

The limited edition pens are serialized as well.
I don't know if calling it a limited edition is a proper thing to do by replacing the nib from a limited editioin pen into a regular pen

Why not buy one of Lou's nibs instead, and sell it as an upgraded.

Just my .02

Jerry


----------



## fernhills (Nov 27, 2009)

JerrySambrook said:


> The limited edition pens are serialized as well.
> I don't know if calling it a limited edition is a proper thing to do by replacing the nib from a limited editioin pen into a regular pen
> 
> Why not buy one of Lou's nibs instead, and sell it as an upgraded.
> ...



I think i said can the whole thought of Ltd. edition, in my view, its a joke anyway.  Carl


----------

